# Fairy caught on camera



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Friendly sprite or a bug??

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1211845/Croydon-Tinker-Bell--fairies-the-garden.html


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

...it's a moth


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We need to ask Just Whisper if she's missing one of her fairy props


----------

